# 
!
, ,              .  (2-3 )              10 .. ,       -      ?       ,       ?
  !

----------


## Wellia

!
 ,      ,       ?        " "  - ?   " "    ? " " - ?

----------


## SergeiP

.         " ",   "" - ,
" " -   , ...

----------


## Wellia

.

----------

? ,       (  )    ,  ,            ,               ,          ,           , ,  ?       5    ,         .

----------


## TRIAN

> .


 ?

----------

> ?


   ?      ,    ,   ,  ,  ?

----------


## Anastasia_SH

,  .    /    .        .    ,     ,       (  ).  .        ,    ,     ?
1) :  +       ?
2)  :      ?
3)     / ,    ?
4)     ?   ,   ?


 .

----------


## BorisG

> ,


 -  ,              .
     .

----------


## Anastasia_SH

.    .      ,      ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> .


   , .
  ,  ,    . 

,     ""  ,      . 

   ,    ""   ,       (   47422),     ()      . 

 ,       ,        . 

   ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## elja

-   , :  - ...
  -  ,    / 
/  -          (),   -   
    , :
 -   
  -  
/  -  , +      ,,,     ( .., / 123144)

----------


## BorisG

> -   , 
>     , :


*elja*,    ,     ,    .
 ,   ,  , **   ,         ,   .

----------


## Anastasia_SH

elja, !

----------


## BorisG

> elja, !


  ,  ,     .   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ? ,       (  )    ,  ,            ,               ,          ,           , ,  ?       5    ,         .


    " ,   ".   ,     .      


> 


  :yes:               ,    ..

----------


## .

*Anastasia_SH*, *elja*  ().             :Wink:

----------


## Nitka2003

> ,    ..


׸   .     .      ,      .        ,      .

----------


## .

**,      ,         :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,      ,


1  -      24    5000.   250 . (   ).
2  -          ( )     8000 .    200.
3  -  24    --    7000 . (    )   50 .
   -               :Big Grin:

----------


## Nitka2003

,   ,     .   ,     .   .             .       . ,           . ,    ?

----------

.  .

----------


## .

> 1  -      24    5000.   250 . (   ).


    ,   



> ( )     8000 .    200.


   ,      :Smilie:  



> -


       -.     -.

----------


## stas

.

----------

> ,   ,     .   ,     .   .             .       . ,           . ,    ?


      .        .

----------

> .;52837327]   ,


 ,        .       ,   .



> ,


  !         .



> -.     -.


** ,    . ,  ,       .

----------


## .

**,         ,    ,        :Wink: 



> ,    .


    .   ,       .

----------

> **,         ,    ,       
>     .   ,       .


    .         .

----------


## .

:Smilie:  
           . ,   -   ,          .
    ,

----------


## BorisG

> 


     ?
    ,     ,    ,   . 
     ,     ,     ,       - ,     ,    .
 ,       ,       ,        .

----------


## BorisG

> .


       .

----------


## .

*BorisG*,   ,      .          .       ,       . 
     -     ,       :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> .


 ,  ,  ,  :



> (. tarif,  . ' - , ), ** ,      .





> - *, * ,    , ,    ,


 . 



> 


     .    ,   . 
          .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

*BorisG*,     .       ,      .                 :Frown: 
  ,        ,   .         .      -          :Wink:          .        ,      .

----------


## Nitka2003

,          24.      /,  30 ,  .      .  ,  .

----------


## KsyuS

!

  .     .        .      ,   -. .     ,    .      ? ,   :     ...  - .  ...
 5        . -.   ?

  500 ./.    .

----------


## KsyuS

, 6%  13%,    ?     . .

      ,    ,   ,       -    .

----------


## ˸

> ,  ,    . 
> 
> ,     ""  ,      . 
> 
>    ,    ""   ,       (   47422),     ()      . 
> 
>  ,       ,        . 
> 
>    ,  ,   ,    .


- ..       )
,  "" ,     .  ...                  ?  , ,                  ,              - ?
  ..     :                      ,                 .   ,                    ?

  , :   .     ""   ,               .        ,          ...   ,   - .   ,  -

----------


## SergeiP

,    .     .

, ,          "" ,                  "  ,         ,     ".        :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

.

----------

!!!!!  !!!!        24,     ,      ,  ,  ,  ?????

----------


## -25

> ,  ?????


 ,   ,   ...
   ,   24.

----------


## 00

> !!!!!  !!!!        24,     ,      ,  ,  ,  ?????


     ?

----------

